# Black soot on bottom of flash dryer



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Just noticed some black soot on the bottom of my Workhorse Mercury flash dryer. Is this normal? Is the radiant heater breaking down? Am I gonna get cancer? Will it blow up? Thanks!
-Jason


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That does seem a bit odd. I havn't owned that unit, or seen that with other units. Just went and rubbed both of mine with a white shirt and had no black marks. could you have air flow blowing spray tac over and up to it, sticking an burning? seems like that would burn clean off though


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. It's a radiant heat panel. Fyi. It was a used unit when I got it so it's hard to say. I was thinking maybe the previous owner went and took a dump and caught a shirt on fire possibly? I guess I'll consider dry wiping it. Chemicals would probably be bad for this type of cleaning?


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone familiar with this particular flash? Has anyone ever changed a panel? Maybe you could comment on whether the face is just a screen that can be removed for cleaning etc.


----------



## awesomehoodie (Jul 9, 2015)

You'll be fine, believe that


----------

